# glass tank vs melamine or wood enclosure



## melm (Dec 11, 2006)

I am looking into keeping a bearded dragon and was hoping someone could tell me the benefits in housing it in a melamine or wooden enclosure over a glass aquarium as originally I was going to buy a fish tank but after doing a bit of research it seems most people recommend a repltile enlcosure over a fish tank.

Any info would be appreciated

Cheers


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 11, 2006)

i think they are all fine, some people down south wouldn't use glass because of colder climate, glass dosen't hold heat as well as wood. i agree and would stick to a melamine/wooden enclosure. but i think in the northern half of aus, glass is fine. i use both types and both work well for me up here. just depends where you live i think.


----------



## Australis (Dec 11, 2006)

I think fish tanks can be ok.... the main thing is that you cover 3 sides


----------



## melm (Dec 11, 2006)

what do you mean by 'cover 3 sides'??


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 14, 2006)

simply because wooden ones are much bigger, and beardies need a fair bit of room.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 14, 2006)

cover 3 sides, so that the warm is kept in


----------



## tommomotto (Dec 14, 2006)

lizards tend to try climb or walk thru the glass as they cant see it,it also depends on how often you like cleaning glass.


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 14, 2006)

Hehe. I learnt that glass isn't really the best thing as an enclosure AFTER I bought 5 fish tanks. *blush*
Oh well. Modifications, heating and lots of natural stuff combined with a willingness to clean will make anything ok.


----------



## Australis (Dec 14, 2006)

melm said:


> what do you mean by 'cover 3 sides'??



Hi Melm,

Perhaps i should of explained myself 

I might be off the mark with this opinion, but......

I think covering three sides will make the animal feel more secure, less exposed, not so much a heat issue.

Also the usual width of fish tanks is kinda narrow, but it would be fine for alot of species i guess


----------



## melm (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Cleaning glass doesn't bother me as I have 2 marine fish tanks but I have decided to go with one of Auslizardkings melamine enclosures.


Thanks again and wish me luck with my first reptile....well, it's supposed to be my 7yr old sons...


----------

